
Mark Zuckerberg Can Still Fix This Mess - Irishsteve
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/07/opinion/sunday/zuckerberg-facebook-privacy-congress.html
======
volak
What's so bizarre to me about this whole ongoing story is the complete lack of
perspective and common sense.

You give facebook all your information willingly and for free - and then
people are surprised when facebook sells the information? Facebook's business
is not to protect your information.. its to sell your information to
advertisers. You're paying to use their platform to connect with your
"friends" by giving up your rights to whatever they can scrape off your phone.

This is not a surprise.

Mr. Zuckerberg will appear before the panel and promise data-security changes
but at the end of the day facebook is still a business for advertisers wanting
your shopping lists, contacts, interests, and personal profile to sell you
stuff. The only thing that will change will be facebook's vetting process so
only "friendly" corporations like walmart and BP have access to everything
Cambridge Analytica had.

~~~
jarjoura
The nuance you’re missing here is that advertisers can only ask Facebook to
show to such and such from high level categories. Gay Male 18-35, San
Francisco, into dogs, for example. That’s it. Facebook will then bill that
advertiser based on how many people see that ad.

The advertiser has no idea who you are or even if they got your attention to
the ad they just paid for.

~~~
sp332
That's only true until someone clicks on the ad. Then the advertiser gets to
put a cookie in that browser that says "the ad Facebook only shows to gay
18-35 SF dog owners got clicked in this browser."

------
common_
> _Facebook does contribute to efforts to improve our digital lives, including
> one on youth education at the center I co-founded._

Why isn't this disclosed at the top of the article?

~~~
DataWorker
You can safely assume that any pro Facebook editorials are being written by
those with vested interests. This is true for most companies in the
media/advertising sphere. It’s always been more incestuous than the general
public is led to believe.

